# L'Angolo del Trash



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Dopo l'angolo del retrò apro un topic simile dedicato però ai videogame più trash della storia, talmente trash che sono impossibili da dimenticare, Inizio con....


----------



## PyramidHead (3 Settembre 2012)

In questa generazione, giochi piú trash di call of duty, a partire dal 4, è difficile trovarli.


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2012)

Si potrebbe includere la saga di Saints Row per intero, schifezza inguardabile.


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Saints Raw, Resident Evil 5, Legendary e molti FPS.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Ma lo amavo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD cos'è? Mai visto ne sentito!


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Postal


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Postal



Capolavoro!


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

abominevole


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia Haze! Pompatissimo e poi si è rivelato un flop assurdo.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

Quando avevo 14 anni al Videovip (una catena di videonoleggio) si potevano noleggiare anche i giochi della PS1: inutile dire che finissero poi tutti nella biblioteca personale propria e di tutti gli amici 
In quel periodo ho giocato a talmente tante schifezze che non ne ricordo più nessuna


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> abominevole



Ovviamente io fui tanto ********* da comprarlo quando uscì 
E' per distacco peggior gioco a cui abbia mai giocato in questa generazione.


----------



## Dottorm (5 Settembre 2012)

Unisco trash a retrò: Carmageddon. Indimenticabile


----------

